# امتحان وزارة النقل السعودية للمهندسين



## حازم2010 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

اخواني ...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي استفسار بخصوص امتحان وزارة النقل السعودية لتأهيل المهندسين ( مهندس موقع ) تخصص طرق
من عنده اي معلومات بخصوص هذا الموضوع او مجموعة اسئلة واجوبة خاصة بالاختبار...
أرجو الافادة..افادكم الله​


----------



## حازم2010 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

سبعين مشاهدة ومافي ولا مشاركة...ماقصرتوا والله


----------



## dr_aflatooon (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*بص يا مهندس حازم 
اولا مفيش حاجة اسمها مهندس موقع ...فيه مهندس مقيم وفيه مهندس مدنى وفيه مساح وفيه مراقب موقع وفيه مراقب مواد او مهندس مواد وفيه حاسب كميات 
انت تقريبا قصدك على مهندس مدنى 
كل مهنة مما سبق لها امتحان تاهيل غير التانى (ممكن يشتركوا فى حاجات قليلة )
بالنسبة لامتحان تاهيل المهندس المدنى بيكون مقابلة شخصية وليس تحريرية وهما اتنين مهندسين ال بيقابلوا واحد اسمه حسين العليان وده مقابلته بتكون تقريبا نص ساعة ومهندس اسمه العباس الحازمى وده مقابلته بتكون من ساعة لساعه ونص (بصراحة ده بيعصرك) وبيسقط كتير اوى (فى يومى كنا 13 مهندس نجحت ومعايا اتنين بس ) 
بالنسبة للاسئلة المكتب ال بيدخلك خطاب التاهيل بيديك كتيب صغير فيه شوية اسئلة تذاكر منها وللامانة كل الكتيبات بيجى منها من 20 الى 30 % من الاسئلة بس والباقى بيعتمد على خبرتك العملية فى مجال الطرق والخرسانات (من الشروط الا تقل خبرتك عن 8 سنوات فى مجال الطرق بشهادات موثقة) ويكون عندك فكرة عن انشاء الجسور ومواصفاتها ...
من الاخر لازم تكون مهندس طرق كويس وملم بالفنيات الصغيرة والمواصفات طبعا 
اتمنى لك التوفيق *


----------



## اسامه عدلى (24 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ريت لوتقلنا أسئلة مراقب الموقع


----------



## حازم2010 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ dr_aflatooon مشكور على الافادة وانا فعلا اقصد المهندس المدني... وعموما انا كان طلبي بخصوص اي اوراق او كتب فيها اي شئ عن الاختبارات وأسئلتها بتدور حول ايه بالظبط ...


----------



## ياسر سالمان (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ حازم توجد مذكرة تشرح الطرق سواء الاعمال الترابية .. واعمال الخرسانة .. واعمال الاسفلت شرح اسئلة المهندس ناجى زيدان ... ولكنها كبيرة الحجم سوف ارفعها لك باذن الله ... وربنا يوفقك الى ما فيه الخير.


----------



## حازم2010 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

في انتظار المذكرة ومشكور على الاهتمام اخ ياسر


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان شاء الله هذا الرابط يفيدك اخي الكريم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=195060


----------



## حازم2010 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور الاخ محمد الشوربجي


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الكيميائى الأزهرى (21 أكتوبر 2012)

dr_aflatooon قال:


> *بص يا مهندس حازم
> اولا مفيش حاجة اسمها مهندس موقع ...فيه مهندس مقيم وفيه مهندس مدنى وفيه مساح وفيه مراقب موقع وفيه مراقب مواد او مهندس مواد وفيه حاسب كميات
> انت تقريبا قصدك على مهندس مدنى
> كل مهنة مما سبق لها امتحان تاهيل غير التانى (ممكن يشتركوا فى حاجات قليلة )
> ...



طيب بالنسبة للخبرات القليلة سنتين مثلا بيبقى اختبار التاهيل ازاى فى وزارة النقل هل الكل يتساوى خبرة سنتين زى 8 سنوات
ارجو الافادة


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

اسئله واجوبه سوف تساعدك كثيرا اخي

تحياتي


----------



## dr_aflatooon (31 مايو 2013)

الكيميائى الأزهرى قال:


> طيب بالنسبة للخبرات القليلة سنتين مثلا بيبقى اختبار التاهيل ازاى فى وزارة النقل هل الكل يتساوى خبرة سنتين زى 8 سنوات
> ارجو الافادة


الاخ الكيميائى الازهرى 
المهندس المدنى ال خبرته اقل من 8 سنوات (اصبحت الان 9 سنوات كشرط من شروط الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين والتسجيل كمهندس محترف )
بيدخل يتاهل كمراقب موقع او مراقب مواد


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*اسئلة مهندس المدنى ومهندس re*



حازم2010 قال:


> اخواني ...
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندي استفسار بخصوص امتحان وزارة النقل السعودية لتأهيل المهندسين ( مهندس موقع ) تخصص طرق
> من عنده اي معلومات بخصوص هذا الموضوع او مجموعة اسئلة واجوبة خاصة بالاختبار...
> أرجو الافادة..افادكم الله​



مرفق ملف المهندس المدنى والمقيم وهى اسئلة ابسط منهم بكثير بالنسبة لمهندس الموقع وهو الاسم الصح ( مراقب موقع استشارى )


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (18 نوفمبر 2014)

هشرح الطريقة


----------

